# Do parking charges apply on Bank Holiday Monday?



## Shawady

If a Pay and Display street requires payment on Monday to Saturday i.e. free on Sundays, does this mean it is free on a bank holiday monday?
I know on bank holidays, Dublin bus timetables are as they are for a Sunday and i'm just wondering if the same logic applies to Pay and Display parking.


----------



## runner

Generally yes in Dublin from my experience.
Better double check though..


----------



## ajapale

I googled this from Dublin City Council: 
*Dublin City Council: How to use Pay-and-Display*


*Days with free parking *

 Parking is free on the following days:


St. Patrick’s Day (17th March)
Easter Sunday and Monday (variable dates)
May Public Holiday (first Monday in May)
June Public Holiday (first Monday in June)
August Public Holiday (first Monday in August)
October Public Holiday (last Monday in October)
Christmas Day (25th December)
St. Stephen’s Day (26th December)
New Years Day (1st January)
 *For more information*

 Dublin City Council
Parking Enforcement and Policy Section
Roads and Trafﬁc Department
Block 2, Floor 6
Civic Ofﬁces
Wood Quay
Dublin 8
*Tel*: (01) 222 2261
*Fax*: (01) 222 2190
*Email*: parkingenforcement@dublincity.ie


----------



## ajapale

moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions to  Cars & Motoring


----------



## Shawady

Thats interesting AJ.
So parking is free on those days even if it is a Mon-Sun zone.
My interest is for the May weekend so looks like I'm ok!


----------

